# "Katie Price can't ride" claims Jodie Marsh



## Astra (28 October 2009)

How hilarious! Neither of them can ride for toffee IMO. And I bet Olympia are signing up Jodie for next year's "celebrity performance" as we speak! Can't wait to see her 'galloping over proper jumps' in front of the crowds. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/291090.html


----------



## kerilli (28 October 2009)

i can't wait to hear what all the dressage riders on here have to say about this, that they can't ride unless they go over 'proper jumps' like Jodie Marsh. 
poor Carl, huh. just think, obviously he can't ride at all...
jeez. why am i even thinking about this twaddle for a second.


----------



## GinaB (28 October 2009)

I can't beileve HHO are lowering themselves to print something from an interview from Zoo magazine!

Oh yes, and who really cares? Teh pair of them are tramps anyway!


----------



## seche (28 October 2009)

Do you think if you lined them up side by side you could get both of them with one hit? 

(of course I am joking massively here and would wish no ill doing on either - I just have a dry sense of humour)

Personally I feel they have no place in the real horse world - perhaps they do in their pink-fluffed up version I dont know?


----------



## MrMeldrew (28 October 2009)

Crikey - That article says far more about Jodie than it does Katie. lmao


----------



## Cavblacks (28 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Do you think if you lined them up side by side you could get both of them with one hit? 

(of course I am joking massively here and would wish no ill doing on either - I just have a dry sense of humour)

Personally I feel they have no place in the real horse world - perhaps they do in their pink-fluffed up version I dont know? 

[/ QUOTE ]














PMSL I'd give it a go!


----------



## kirstyhen (28 October 2009)

Say what you like about KP but at least she is fairly original, JM just jumps on every band wagon going!


----------



## Ladylina83 (28 October 2009)

The pair of them are just idiots !! - Marsh is just trying to cash in on Jordons current car crash bad press !


----------



## H_J (28 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I can't beileve HHO are lowering themselves to print something from an interview from Zoo magazine!

Oh yes, and who really cares? Teh pair of them are tramps anyway! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ha soooo true!!


----------



## jules89 (28 October 2009)

Erm does Jodie know that she is referring to riding a horse..not something else..?!


----------



## beckieswann (28 October 2009)

ouch! oh dear jodie marsh... you've just made yourself very unpopular amongst our Dressage riders!

she got on a "beast"? and did a proper jump? hahaha

laughable!!

Both are a pair of trollops, and they're just as bad as each other!! I knew Jordan was bad news for the horse world!!


----------



## Sillymoo (28 October 2009)

Ha ha!  That is hilarious - the war of words will now ensue &amp; both will come out looking like silly tarts!  
	
	
		
		
	


	








What is even more hilarious is that Jodie Marsh reckons she has an IQ of 138!!!!!  On what planet?!?!?!?!


----------



## Onyxia (28 October 2009)

Well,there has always been  a section that doesnt "get" dressage as anything usefull and think it purely for those unable to jump so thats nothing new...might have had some respect if it had been her own thought 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Unless either is up for team selection or causing the horse pain via bad riding who really gives a crap how awfull or wonderfull they may be?


----------



## cjdjivanovic (28 October 2009)

Something so pointless is really quite cheering - your posts and the H&amp;H article made me - and I'm sure lots of others - smile - so it is worth something


----------



## SVMel (28 October 2009)

This doesn't just make me smile, I'm rolling on the floor holding my sides!  Seems there are things even money can't buy.....


----------



## gemmaire (28 October 2009)

Do we really care


----------



## lexibell (28 October 2009)

I think Jodie just shows her lack of riding knowledge by slating Katie here because Dressage is a skill and a discipline and takes a lot of practice, more so than just jumping on and going for a gallop. Would love to know what her idea of proper jumps is?!?!


----------



## TinselRider (28 October 2009)

Jodie has just made herself look a Douchebag........


----------



## Quadro (28 October 2009)

in reference to both of them  as my mother says breeding will out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...........


----------



## elr468 (28 October 2009)

haaha, it's pathetic!!


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2009)

I'm sure that KP won't loose any sleep over what the penis nosed lesbian thinks


----------



## Caledonia (28 October 2009)

SS!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





LMFAO!!!


----------



## Quadro (28 October 2009)

"lesbian"????? ill query that 1 or is that just becuase she has been with / run out of obliging men?????


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
"lesbian"????? ill query that 1 or is that just becuase she has been with / run out of obliging men????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh no, she's changed sides now.  It's very common knowledge.


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
SS!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





LMFAO!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Quadro (28 October 2009)

do accept my appoligies 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 im clearly not with it today well as KP likes it when her man is dressed up as a woman wouldnt her and JM make a fantastic couple


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (28 October 2009)

Nice come back


----------



## Sooty (28 October 2009)

I have never seen JM ride, but KP can ride. She has been doing so for years, and is probably as good as anyone on here.


----------



## perfect11s (28 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have never seen JM ride, but KP can ride. She has been doing so for years, and is probably as good as anyone on here. 

[/ QUOTE ]   speak for yourself kid


----------



## Megan_T (28 October 2009)

Jodie Marsh is a complete an utter tit - it clearly shows the advance of her knowledge that she thinks "riding" means simply getting on, galloping and jumping around. 

I agree with you Astra, although I think that Katie is not the best rider in the world (with horses like she can afford, I'm sure we could all look pretty good!), but I'm damn sure that Jodie Marsh would be a darn sight worse and her idea of "galloping over jumps" probably leaves a lot to be desired.

Like you, I'd like to see her put her money where her mouth is. All mouth and no trousers that one if you ask me.......


----------



## Puppy (28 October 2009)

Oh dear... Why on earth are H&amp;H publishing this rubbish.....


----------



## Cample19 (28 October 2009)

Well lets see Jodies attempt at a dressage test then - maybe they should compete against each other and see who wins.


----------



## foo (28 October 2009)

Cant believe this is headline news. Who gives a damn!!


----------



## lucythomas (28 October 2009)

How sad it is that Jodie Marsh cant conduct an interview without slinging mud. Is this because shes famous for absolutely nothing?? Having no talent and no genuinely nice qualities to show??!!


----------



## hellybelly6 (28 October 2009)

Its so embarrassing and it is stable yard bitching at its worst.  Get over it girls, get over yourselves and concentrate on horse riding lessons.


----------



## Rouletterose (28 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I have never seen JM ride, but KP can ride. She has been doing so for years, and is probably as good as anyone on here. 

[/ QUOTE ]   speak for yourself kid 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Same here 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 resemble that remark....you speak for yourself


----------



## PapaFrita (28 October 2009)

You know... never in a million years did I think I'd be sticking up for KP... but I expect she IS in fact the better rider of the 2 AND (can't believe I'm saying this either) she's a million times classier than JM.
I must be ill. Someone check my temperature!!


----------



## Luci07 (28 October 2009)

oh that brightened up my evening and made me laugh..!! I agree its about jumping on the band wagon. And who would have liked to have to seen the "proper beast" she "jumped on and galloped off on". 

another one who thinks that KP has rather a bit more credibility than JM in this instance!


----------



## jgillsley (28 October 2009)

First Jodie obviously does not know the ins and out of dressage and it is not something you do if you are scared to jump.

Second it looks to me as though its only just come out of the works that she rides and she is tying to be Katie

Third it doesn't look like she can ride much better by the state of her heels and well have you seen the sole's on her so called riding boots? and where are the pics of her jumping. Luv to see them.

Not sticking up for Katie but someone needs to get those girls heads out of the clouds!!!


----------



## gemmalouiseneale (28 October 2009)

Who the hell does Jodie Marsh think she is!! Not sticking up for Katie or anything but she's better looking, has a 'slightly' better head on her shoulders and is clearly a better rider even just in theory, she got her horses training with Andrew Gould for christ sake, surely she'll be learning some things there!!  But I do have to say after working on a grand prix dressage yard myself, any 'normal' rider can get on those horses with the correct instruction and perform some seriously impressive movements, i used to ride with an ear piece and have constant instruction, Katie looks great on those horses, but put her on one of ours without a trainer there she wouldn't have half a clue what to do!  So chins up ladies!! we may not have the money to afford REALLY talented horses, but given the opportunity, the majority of us could achieve what Katie has! xx  Jodie Marsh is too up her own arse, half the time she'd probably be trying to 'get off' on riding than actually doing anything constructive!!!! rant over!!


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2009)

Oh, it's a great PR stunt for both girls.

Wonder if they ahve the same management??


----------



## ruby111 (28 October 2009)

i actually think its a sad attempt by hho to lure people onto the forum.since they are banning and suspending so many.so they want to replace the intelligent and knowladgeble people that they have got rid of by people who are interested in the likes of these two [horsewomen]..........sad.hho forum is doomed.maybe hho itself is doomed.shame i used to love coming here.


----------



## CalllyH (28 October 2009)

classic but she has a point!!


----------



## Onyxia (28 October 2009)

I _had _ to look for pictures 
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.holymoly.com/celebrity-news/j...045/page-1.html
Put a hat on KP,and all is forgiven


----------



## maggiesmum (28 October 2009)

I agree, all KP needs is a hat whereas JM needs a sports bra, some proper boots and a sodding hairnet! She might ride better if her heels weren't raised too! 
Looks like a PR stunt on JM's part really, lets face it she has the cash so surely if she has taken up riding again to the point of 'galloping' and 'jumping' she's had more than one ride so would have bought herself some proper gear????


----------



## SnowPhony (28 October 2009)

Why is H and H even publishing this? And why does anyone even care!?


----------



## wildfilly (28 October 2009)

Anyone can ride if they have the money to purchase a very expensive horse that has been trained well. Before she continues to big note herself about her riding I would love to see Katie Price be given a horse that needs training, not just a push button horse. Katie Price really needs to stop big noting herself and get real, its very easy to look good on a horse when everyone else has done the hard work, I wonder if she could even get her horse on the bit if it wasnt for the double bridles, and honestly wanting to go to the olympics give me a break its not a bloody freak show and thats what it would look like with that massive chest  (im surprised she can even hold the rains).  I have been horse riding all my life and live and compete in Australia, regarding her new horse clothes bussiness I dont know know about anywhere else but of I turned up to a competition witht the likes of Matt Ryan and if i turned up in bright pink gear and my horse had a bright pink rug we would be laughed out of the competition, but once again its all about Katie and what she likes, pls girl STOP giving equestrian such a bad name and go back to posing in the pubs


----------



## CalllyH (28 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I _had _ to look for pictures 
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.holymoly.com/celebrity-news/j...045/page-1.html
Put a hat on KP,and all is forgiven 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

those poor poooooor pooor horses!


----------



## Amymay (28 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Anyone can ride if they have the money to purchase a very expensive horse that has been trained well 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Agree to some extent.  But even those of us who'd consider ourselves competent riders wouldn't be able to ride the horses she's bought......  We simply wouldn't be up to the job.  There's nothing harder to ride than some of these elite dressage horses.

Little green eyed monster wildfilly??


----------



## wildfilly (29 October 2009)

Agree to some extent. But even those of us who'd consider ourselves competent riders wouldn't be able to ride the horses she's bought...... We simply wouldn't be up to the job. There's nothing harder to ride than some of these elite dressage horses.

Like yourself I do agree to some extent however I have spent many years riding elite dressage horses, and we do purchase and breed warm bloods to break in and train for Grand Prix level dressage to sell on and compete with, as well as cross country and camp drafting.  I do agree it is an entirly different ride on the elite horses however there are also a number of elite horses that have been trained and ride like push button horses, having said that there are also horses out there that do require a lot more from the rider. 

Remember though at the end of the day if the horse is at a certain level in dressage then the rider continues at that level, wonder if she would be doing so well if she had to start from scratch and work her way up. 

But yes I can be Green eyed at times, but not this one.


----------



## sassyequine (29 October 2009)

How interesting to read the views on here. I have the privelege (in my view) of training regularly with Andrew and as such have watched Kate progress with her horses. Whilst I may not agree with her media tactics or her branding activity, her riding ability and dedication is unquestionable. For those of you who think she has bought ready made horses you are wrong, she has bought talented horses with potential, not all of them are ready now. She regularly rides and trains on horses who are far from Grand prix and is able to school them with success. She rides in all weathers, times of day and situations inspite of the press invasion ( which I accept she has brought on herself) So like many of us she is pursuing a sport she loves passionately, she is not afraid to learn, to find it hard or to struggle with a new movement or technique. She is kind to her horses and a dedicated pupil. Something a lot could learn from.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (29 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh dear... Why on earth are H&amp;H publishing this rubbish..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

ditto


----------



## brighteyes (29 October 2009)

<font color="blue">but KP can ride. She has been doing so for years, and is probably as good as anyone on here.   </font> 

Down goes the gauntlet... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





* _whispers - who is Jodie Marsh? _ *


----------



## perfect11s (29 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Oh dear... Why on earth are H&amp;H publishing this rubbish..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

ditto  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]  

possibly sells magazines look at the number of posts 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 people are fasinated by these minor celebs,  some like to tut tut and state the obvious- she's a tart !!! ..no surely not  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 some see her as a role model 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  some blokes think she would be good for a one night stand... hey  its  harmless   fun for all


----------



## Lexie81 (29 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm sure that KP won't loose any sleep over what the penis nosed lesbian thinks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Love it!!!! Oh dear me Jodie, keep your mouth shut and concentrate on riding what we all know you are very....experienced at!

She has made herself look a total tit, once again. I'm not KPs biggest fan but she tries, and she has been riding since she was a kid and obviously loves it. Jodie is trying to stir up some press-and it worked.


----------



## rocketdog69 (29 October 2009)

What is even more hilarious is that Jodie Marsh reckons she has an IQ of 138!!!!! On what planet?!?!?!?!    


Unfortunately Jodie Marsh is right.  Whatever she looks like or whatever she says or however she behaves, she has actually got a very high IQ and has educational qualifications coming out of every orifice. 

Pity she doesnt use them sometimes!


----------



## Dutch (29 October 2009)

I think it makes them both look really bad. It doesn't do any good for equestrian sport either. They will both crash and burn eventually. Sad.


----------



## Sillymoo (29 October 2009)

Well I am shocked - you'd think she'd use that brain of hers a bit more wouldn't you!
With regards to the riding &amp; the pics - none of what is showed in those pictures is riding - both are just sat on a horse so not really anything to go by, IMO.  What I will say is that at least JM looks to be enjoying herself whereas KP looks as miserable as sin!


----------



## Tinkerbee (29 October 2009)

Why are H&amp;H publishing it? Look how many comments there have been...


----------



## Oaksflight (29 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
"lesbian"????? ill query that 1 or is that just becuase she has been with / run out of obliging men????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh no, she's changed sides now.  It's very common knowledge. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, she's back to being straight again now and has a new boyfriend. It didn't last very long!


----------



## ester (29 October 2009)

didn't jodie do the mini celeb version of the express eventing badly or am I thinking of someone else? I think that she had been at OTs for training.


----------



## Quadro (29 October 2009)

sassy equine KP has bought a ready made horse in glamour girl who was competing PSG in scotland albeit under a different name, and no matter what JM says at least she has a hat on to protect the little knowledge that is in there, KP obviously has reseigned to having nothing in there as she dosent feel the need to protect her no exsistent brain


----------



## maggiesmum (29 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 It doesn't do any good for equestrian sport either. Th 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually I disagree, I doubt that dressage has ever been in the national press as much as it has since KP started riding again. Every time a pink rug or t-shirt is bought, its revenue into the equine industry, the old saying - there's no such thing as bad publicity springs to mind, sadly horsey people are still seen by some as 'rich toffs', ok so brash &amp; opinionated is the other extreme but its a start.

And didn't KP have a boob reduction, so she doesn't have a HUGE chest anymore?


----------



## Fairynuff (29 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh dear... Why on earth are H&amp;H publishing this rubbish..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Because 'Horse and Hound' no longer exists 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. HH today is just one step up from 'Hello' and the rest of the mind numbing bull that goes under the title of 'magazine'. They are there to make money and not educate nor make food for thought. 21ST century crap-naff and without substance. Beginning to prefer 'Mechanics Weekly'


----------



## bexterwilliams (29 October 2009)

KP has a shed load of dosh, buys something that's already made and she sits there a 'trys' to look pretty.  I'd like to see her on something that would really make her ride other than men! The same really for Jodie common marsh!!!

Its all about the media!!


----------



## Vicki1986 (29 October 2009)

oh my god why are H&amp;H publishing tit (!!) for tat bitching?!

Looked at the pics couldnt help myself, jodie marsh looks like a tramp, who rides with there wangers hanging out ?! seriously.
Katie may be pink clad (love it, so want the boots!) but asleast she is in sensible riding wear!! not booby and with crap trowelled all over her face.


----------



## Zippydoodles (29 October 2009)

Oh. my. god. not sure which one of them is worst. Anyone who can list the positive things these two bring to equestrianism I challenge you to list them below. (making us all feel better about our abilities doesn't count as one)


----------



## laa666 (29 October 2009)

I like Katie Price, especially her Pink Lorry !!! She is not that bad and she seems willing to learn and improve, I have watched a lot worse and a lot better than her in a dressage areana.  If it brings more interest to the sport in general where is the harm.   However I do agree that  watching Jodie  at next years Olympia, 'Galloping over proper jumps'  in front of the crowds  would be worth going to see.  I doubt she is aware of all the hard work that most of us put into our horses, especially those of us that cant just go out and buy a made horses.


----------



## pinktiger (29 October 2009)

think they are both a waste of space and think to prove they can both really really ride jodie should give katie a piggy back ride round the lion enclosure at longleat!!!!


----------



## Onyxia (29 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
You know... never in a million years did I think I'd be sticking up for KP... but I expect she IS in fact the better rider of the 2 AND (can't believe I'm saying this either) she's a million times classier than JM.
I must be ill. Someone check my temperature!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Your burning up PF! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Must be the same here though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 because to the ones saying she is just buying made horses,how many times a day do you see a post about someone who should have bought a good old schoolmaster and not tried to make a horse themslef?
Well,is that not what KP has done?
The black one(the HOYS ride,dont know the name) was a PSG gorse right?
So she is a really good schoolmaster for a novice to learn the dressage ropes on yes? Placed with a good trainer who can help you imporove and keep the horse ticking over,at a good yard.....am I missing something because that seems a sensable way to go about things.


----------



## dollymixture83 (29 October 2009)

do they bring anything to the equestrian world...? NO


----------



## foxend (29 October 2009)

I like Katie Price.
She's made her own career pay and with her earnings she's bought some nice horses, she's having professional lessons and getting out there and competing - Isn't that what we'd all like to do? No I suppose not, if we all had her money we'd all prefer to ride cheap non-talented nags that are never going to take us very far, we'd all have lessons from someone that know's a bit more than we do and we'd quite enjoy not getting very far. 
Come on Jodie, get real!


----------



## humbugs (29 October 2009)

Katie Price can ride for toffee. I think she works extremely hard to get where she is with her career and her horse riding. Just because she is not the typical horse rider girl - hay in the hair, muddy boots and the windswept look - does not mean she cannot ride as well or better than any of us. I am not a dressage rider but I know it is difficult and I am aware you can buy ready made horses but as "sassyequine" says she has bought talented horses with potential as I am sure all the top riders do - rather than an apparent ready made horse. I think she has the potential to be really good and from what I've read she is willing to keep on improving and her love for horses is apparent from the effort she puts in. 
I think the main problem people have is just because she was a glamour model she is a complete numpty who wouldn't go near anything incase she breaks a nail!
So, I say good luck Katie and keep advertising the equestrian market to people as it could do with a boost!!!


----------



## janeelizabeth (29 October 2009)

I have to say I haven't seen either of them ride so can't make a judgment but I have found that when I am trying to sell horses, most people who have been riding "for years" don't seem to have the first idea how to ride a horse with a bit of spark to it.  We seem to have made riding schools too safe with all the pressure from personal injury litigation, to the detriment of every keen horserider.  Where do we go from here?


----------



## Eventer96 (29 October 2009)

Jodie has just made herself look so bad IMO! Katie as much as I dont like her is original, in her own way 
	
	
		
		
	


	





As others have said why have HHO lowered themeselves to reporting on something that happened in zoo magazine?


----------



## Toby773 (29 October 2009)

Ok so Jodie batted for the other side for a while but that intrigues me is her comment that "KP isn't very good in bed";  is she speaking from personal experience?
Now there's a story and a half!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wendyII (29 October 2009)

I think if H&amp;H have to stoop this low to bring readership to their magazine they have to be desperate. @ IPC Media PLEASE......... If I wanted an episode of Hello magazine I would go out and buy it, are readership sales really this bad??????


----------



## MandyMoo (29 October 2009)

they are both bloody annoying and trampy BUT in this arguement i have to stick up for KP.

JM is a complete tit, and out of the two KP is definitley the better of the two, as JM's idea of ''riding'' is galloping and doing 'proper' jumps...well i think dressage has a bit more to it than that...and i have the impression that KP can actually ride (maybe not amazingly, but she can)...so im definitley with KP on this one.

although i do hate them both... lol xx


----------



## gerrylowe (30 October 2009)

Who cares how well they do or don't ride, as long as they enjoy what they do, noone gets hurt and the horses are well treated.  This outburst only makes Jodie appear bitchy - Katie would be advised to rise above such nasty backbitting.


----------



## nessie287 (30 October 2009)

Besides the point that they're both not the greatest, I guess that, according to JD, Dressage is not proper riding and that you can only ride if you jump???
Well, I have never jumped a fence in my life and I am not planning to, so does that mean that I cannot ride???


----------



## BBH (30 October 2009)

I can't beileve HHO are lowering themselves to print something from an interview from Zoo magazine!

Oh yes, and who really cares? Teh pair of them are tramps anyway!  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 




Couldn't have put it any better myself.


----------



## horse4lee (30 October 2009)

Im sick of seeing thse 2 in the papers, they are awful ambassadors for the sport. I cringe everytime I see them trying to ride:s


----------



## thekookymonster (30 October 2009)

1) Who cares whether or not either of them can ride - hopefully neither will be picked to represent GB in any equestrian sport unless on merit, in which case, good for them.  Otherwise, what's all the fuss about?
2) My personal interest is in eventing.  However, I would not dream of suggesting that dressage is "not riding".  In fact, doing dressage at a high level is every bit as challenging as jumping at a high level - it's just a different kind of riding.  It also depends on your horse's talents/abilities and nature (does he/she enjoy jumping/dressage?  Is he/she genuine?  etc.) and on your own preferences, physical abilities and bravery.  And I include dressage in bravery because I know people who will happily jump 4' plus SJ and XC but fall to pieces in a dressage arena with stage fright!

....And this kind of dumbing down and b***hing is exactly why KP is a bad thing for equestrianism.  Don't give up your day job love.

Although to be fair to her, I was pleasantly surprised that, for once, she didn't get involved in a slanging match.

Yet.


----------



## chestnut cob (30 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree, all KP needs is a hat whereas JM needs a sports bra, some proper boots and a sodding hairnet! She might ride better if her heels weren't raised too! 
Looks like a PR stunt on JM's part really, lets face it she has the cash so surely if she has taken up riding again to the point of 'galloping' and 'jumping' she's had more than one ride so would have bought herself some proper gear???? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've just looked at the link above... really, who rides in a fake leather jacket (well, I presume it's fake as it looks like plastic!) with their t*ts hanging out?!  I've always had respect for KP, until her recent behaviour, but I still prefer her to JM any day of the week.  JM is a tramp - she looks cheap and she behaves that way.  KP might be wearing pink (and needs to put a hat on) but at least she doesn't make riding her horse look like a glamour calendar shoot like JM does!

I wish someone would teach KP to ride with two reins properly though... she's just riding off the curb so no wonder the horse looks pi££ed off


----------



## happyhack (30 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 Anyone can ride if they have the money to purchase a very expensive horse that has been trained well 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Agree to some extent.  But even those of us who'd consider ourselves competent riders wouldn't be able to ride the horses she's bought......  We simply wouldn't be up to the job.  There's nothing harder to ride than some of these elite dressage horses.

Little green eyed monster wildfilly?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Well said LOL!!

I have been riding since I was 6, I'm nearly 25 now and have been lucky enough to ride some fantastic horses but I know I am nowhere near as good a rider as KP. I am insanely jealous! Guaranteed, if you put me on that lovely black horse of hers,  I would look like a complete beginner


----------



## Natch (1 November 2009)

QR

Jodie and Katie have always had spats ever since glamour girl days. The only new thing about this now is Katie isn't rising to the bait. Good on her.

Jodie looks rubbish as a result, but when you're already in the gutter I don't suppose you mind


----------



## M_G (2 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Anyone can ride if they have the money to purchase a very expensive horse that has been trained well. Before she continues to big note herself about her riding I would love to see Katie Price be given a horse that needs training, not just a push button horse. Katie Price really needs to stop big noting herself and get real, its very easy to look good on a horse when everyone else has done the hard work, I wonder if she could even get her horse on the bit if it wasnt for the double bridles, and honestly wanting to go to the olympics give me a break its not a bloody freak show and thats what it would look like with that massive chest  (im surprised she can even hold the rains).  I have been horse riding all my life and live and compete in Australia, regarding her new horse clothes bussiness I dont know know about anywhere else but of I turned up to a competition witht the likes of Matt Ryan and if i turned up in bright pink gear and my horse had a bright pink rug we would be laughed out of the competition, but once again its all about Katie and what she likes, pls girl STOP giving equestrian such a bad name and go back to posing in the pubs 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is where I disagree with you... These highly trained horses are so sensitive to even a bum twitch..


----------



## Simseb (9 December 2009)

'Glamour' girls such as Katie Price add nothing whatsoever to equestrian sport and all they do is annoy people like me! Indeed, one of the attractions of equestrian sport for me is the absence of people like Ms Price. Please, please H and H, don't give any more coverage to this awful woman! In one horse magazine, a reader wrote in to talk about the 'so-called celebrity influence the horse world has recently become a victim of.' The lady went on to write that she found it 'insulting that we have to endure them or see them advertise goods' and that 'As a rider of over 40 years experience (I) find it insulting that we are supposed ot be excited or impressed by the rposepct of celebrities..giving riding demonstrations.'I couldn't have put it better myself! There has to be some spehere of life in which one can escape the obsession with celebrity. Oh, and Ms Price in particular.


----------



## The wife (26 November 2012)

Just stumbled across this thread whilst looking for horses for sale... How it happened I do not know, anyhow, going to put my pennies worth in...

Say what you like about Katie Price but she's a fantastic business woman, regardless of what she does, good or bad, she makes money.  She took the equestrian world by *coughs quitely and uses this term lightly* storm with her bright fluffy pink, blingy things and the TV show showing her riding.  Yes she can afford top class horses and no maybe she doesn't contribute a huge amount to equestrianism but so what, she enjoys what she does, competes and brings media attention to a sport that is generally over-ruled by over paid, under worked men running around after a piece of leather and air.  I've seen her ride on videos and I begrudge saying that I was pleasantly surprised at how quiet she rides.  Good for her.  For those saying that a good horse can make anybody look good, I'd like to see you attempt riding a highly tuned stressage horse.  They sure ain't easy.  If she enjoys doing what she does surely that doesn't make her as nay different to any of us on here.  There will be a small minority of us that make it to top level competition, for the rest of us, it's just a dream, maybe that's her dream too.  So famous or not, she's not a great deal different to you or I.  Let her be.

I'm not going to comment on Jodie Marsh, I dislike her immensely.  Not sure why, maybe it's because she's a wannabe and uses too much fake tan.  Then again, perhaps I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## Florrie (28 November 2012)

In all honesty JM sounds a tad jealous, so she decides to jump on a horse with her knockers out and "do some propper jumps".

The only thing on my mind is, if she went to do a "propper jump" (I'm assuming a 5ft oxer..) wouldn't her knockers hit her in the face if they're hanging out like that?!

Anyway, I think KP is alright. Watched her improve over the years and she has come on in leaps and bounds. She has a lovely selection of horses too. Like all riders she strides to improve in a discipline she enjoys (Dressage). That doesn't mean JM should doubt her abilities in other spheres.
The only thing I don't enjoy about her is the amount of pink she wears on herself and her horses but each to their own.

Yes her day job is a glamour model, that is her career. Just like your daily office job. She has a hobby she enjoys which is equestrian, just like you. I don't think she should be slanted for her career choice. After all she is rolling in money.

I hope karma hits JM like a train, I can't imagine how put down KP must feel after reading something like that. It'd be the equivalent of someone watching you ride and just throwing plain rude comments at you.


----------



## Immy.C (29 November 2012)

I'm not so won over on the whole labelling KP as a bad rider because she purchased a pre-made horse.

I know people that are great with youngsters, but if I asked them to ride high level dressage movements on a well schooled horse, I'd get a slightly confused face in return. 

I also know people who can ride any movement with precision on a well schooled horse, but wouldn't do a single favour to a youngster if I sat them on one. 

Both are good riders in my eyes, but for different things. She may not be versatile but then again, who knows? Maybe she would do a fab job with an unschooled horse. 

Jodie Marsh needs to learn how boring the band wagon looks. Yawn! Whatever next?


----------



## Equestrianforever28 (29 November 2012)

laa666 said:



			I like Katie Price, especially her Pink Lorry !!! She is not that bad and she seems willing to learn and improve, I have watched a lot worse and a lot better than her in a dressage areana.  If it brings more interest to the sport in general where is the harm.   However I do agree that  watching Jodie  at next years Olympia, 'Galloping over proper jumps'  in front of the crowds  would be worth going to see.  I doubt she is aware of all the hard work that most of us put into our horses, especially those of us that cant just go out and buy a made horses.
		
Click to expand...


i see if i can buy Olympia tickets this year to go watch her 

galloping over proper jumps she is either doing cross country or show jumping ?????

she does know shes not suppose to gallop the horse to the show jumping doesn't she i would at least expect her to have alot of run outs , fences knocked down and her horse playing up.

katie's a good rider and atleast she covers herself up unlike some people *cough* Jodie *cough*


----------



## alainax (29 November 2012)

Wow necro bump


----------



## PortwayPaddy (29 November 2012)

Jodie Marsh - is she the one with the terrible nose job?  Looks like a shovel?

How does she ride with those enormous knockers, even Panache, who make the best sports bras might be put to extra thought as to cantilever support without rounding the Lasses shoulders.

Paddy


----------



## luckyoldme (29 November 2012)

im 45 and have worked very very hard all my life.
If I could do it again i would have got my knockers out at 16 made loads of dosh so that i could spend all my time now on hobbies instead of still working.
(supposing i had the bod for it)
Im still working 10 hours a day so i reckon im the thick one here!


----------



## minesadouble (29 November 2012)

No time for either of them to be honest, though JM does seem to be an even bigger pillock than KP!!

Am very surprised that so many  people have such a high opinion of KPs riding ability though. She may be able to ride but she is no 'rider' IMO!!

Surely if she is such a talented rider, can afford top class training and spends huge amounts of money on horses then she should be far more competitively succesful than she is??

Edited to add you tube link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7VGCEoW8WU - just watch those hands (and seat for that matter) - especially the rein back at about 40 secs - and judge for yourself.


----------



## lizstuguinness (29 November 2012)

Interesting how posters think they have the right to critize someone elses riding? Did you lot pop out the womb knowing how to ride? lucky you, personaly I work very very hard at my riding, and yeh im not the best, im not the worst but i dont go round slating anyone whos worse then me, becasue we all start at the same place, then move on from there. We are all on different levels.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (29 November 2012)

Puppy said:



			Oh dear... Why on earth are H&amp;H publishing this rubbish..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

For the same reason that Martin Clunes suddenly became chair of  BHS the silly and vapid cult of celebrity over talent and achievement.  It's an insult to our medal winners to legitimise this poorly informed drivel.


----------



## ILikeThemHairy (29 November 2012)

GinaB said:



			I can't beileve HHO are lowering themselves to print something from an interview from Zoo magazine!

Oh yes, and who really cares? Teh pair of them are tramps anyway!
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree with this more!!


----------



## minesadouble (29 November 2012)

lizstuguinness said:



			Interesting how posters think they have the right to critize someone elses riding? Did you lot pop out the womb knowing how to ride? lucky you, personaly I work very very hard at my riding, and yeh im not the best, im not the worst but i dont go round slating anyone whos worse then me, becasue we all start at the same place, then move on from there. We are all on different levels.
		
Click to expand...

Well my post was in response to the people saying 'KP would be as good a rider as anyone on this forum', well, I'm sorry but there are some cracking riders on HHO (and I don't mean myself here), who, given the same financial resources as KP could well be competing internationally. 

Personally, I consider myself very lucky to have been born into a horsey family and brought up among horses. So yes I have ridden from an early age, done PC, showing, hunting a little bit of WHP and SJ. I have never competed in dressage but if I were to decide to do so I would not go out and buy a Grand Prix horse, or potential Grand Prix horse (even if I had the funds), I would buy a horse appropriate to my level of riding in that sphere and not be trying to run before I could walk.


----------



## DragonSlayer (29 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			For the same reason that Martin Clunes suddenly became chair of  BHS the silly and vapid cult of celebrity over talent and achievement.  It's an insult to our medal winners to legitimise this poorly informed drivel.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I say! He's very good as Doc Martin! I think he's ace!


----------



## JFTDWS (29 November 2012)

DragonSlayer said:



			Oh I say! He's very good as Doc Martin! I think he's ace!
		
Click to expand...

I love Martin Clunes   I don't care if he's not a medal winning equestrian athlete


----------



## DragonSlayer (29 November 2012)

JFTD said:



			I love Martin Clunes   I don't care if he's not a medal winning equestrian athlete 

Click to expand...

Absolutely! Can't wait for series 6 next year...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 November 2012)

GinaB said:



			I can't beileve HHO are lowering themselves to print something from an interview from Zoo magazine!

Oh yes, and who really cares? Teh pair of them are tramps anyway!
		
Click to expand...

well said.  They are both  what you say.  Who cares whether she can ride or not 
 Is there not more important news which we care about more that this drivel??


----------



## sarahann1 (30 November 2012)

3year old story....


----------



## 1life (5 December 2012)

Twinkley Lights said:



			For the same reason that Martin Clunes suddenly became chair of  BHS the silly and vapid cult of celebrity over talent and achievement.  It's an insult to our medal winners to legitimise this poorly informed drivel.
		
Click to expand...

I actually love having Martin Clunes as BHS chair! These celebs draw attention to the sport (however it is done) that it would otherwise lack. They are famous for reasons other than their equestrian acheivements and yet they are still in love with horses and everything associated with them. They don't pretend to be Olympians in equestrianism but they have acheived success in their own arena. I'm sure our medal winners aren't insulted or feeling threatened .
Personally, I think it's great!


----------



## Stateside (6 December 2012)

I would like to see them both go head to head Pro Bull riding......They are both so full of Bull poo. & fabricated  udders.


----------



## PortwayPaddy (11 December 2012)

minesadouble said:



			No time for either of them to be honest, though JM does seem to be an even bigger pillock than KP!!

Am very surprised that so many  people have such a high opinion of KPs riding ability though. She may be able to ride but she is no 'rider' IMO!!

Surely if she is such a talented rider, can afford top class training and spends huge amounts of money on horses then she should be far more competitively succesful than she is??

Edited to add you tube link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7VGCEoW8WU - just watch those hands (and seat for that matter) - especially the rein back at about 40 secs - and judge for yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen that video.  It's like the Jeremy Kyle of dressage.

It was a phase, I beleive being a Yummy Mummy is the current passtime.

Paddy


----------



## jaquelin (12 December 2012)

KP actually rode a horse I was selling - competently - & jumped it. She was effective & he was not a novice ride. She offered to buy him for his full price to hunt, which I accepted, but then she failed to progress the sale to vetting, so I accepted another offer on him.
IMO she is a competent rider, but is v busy with her promotions, etc, so does not spend the kind of time riding to be good enough to place in competitions. One of the reasons she failed to progress her purchase of my horse is she immediately left the country for a perfume photoshoot.
A female role model? No. Hard-working & driven? Yes.


----------



## 1life (14 December 2012)

jaquelin said:



			KP actually rode a horse I was selling - competently - & jumped it. She was effective & he was not a novice ride. She offered to buy him for his full price to hunt, which I accepted, but then she failed to progress the sale to vetting, so I accepted another offer on him.
IMO she is a competent rider, but is v busy with her promotions, etc, so does not spend the kind of time riding to be good enough to place in competitions. One of the reasons she failed to progress her purchase of my horse is she immediately left the country for a perfume photoshoot.
A female role model? No. Hard-working & driven? Yes.
		
Click to expand...

How nice to see a balanced point of view .


----------



## sophiebailey (17 December 2012)

Why's everyone so keen to bash her?! 

She gives it a go, she enjoys it, and I daresay her horses are incredibly well cared for. I couldn't ride the horses she does and I wouldn't have the balls to perform at big events like she has.

Once the pink lorries and blingy tack are removed she's the same as us underneath, a horsey girl that watches HOYS/the olympics and dreams of going herself. 

If I had her money I'd have expensive horses and pink lorries too! Find it sad people feel fit to comment that she buys pushbutton rides and does nothing other than sit on them for competitions  how do you know this?! 

Go team Katie! Boooo jodie marsh for being the yard b***h! Xx


----------



## Starbucks (18 December 2012)

Who actually cares?


----------



## sophiebailey (22 December 2012)

Me?


----------



## Equibrit (23 December 2012)

Who is Jodie Marsh ?


----------



## sophiebailey (23 December 2012)

Equibrit said:



			Who is Jodie Marsh ?
		
Click to expand...

She's also a glamour model, her and Katie Price have publicly feuded quite a few times, I think secretly Jodie is a bit jealous of KP  so she's forever having a pop at her in interviews etc etc.


----------



## Equibrit (24 December 2012)

So - why is a slagging match between two strippers making the news ?


----------



## sophiebailey (26 December 2012)

I've just looked at the OP and realised its a few years old, but the papers always seem to delight in reporting trash stories like these ahead of 'real' news, I suppose with this 'celebrity' culture we've got going on, more people find this kind of news entertaining? Not sure why it was news worthy really!


----------



## Tonks (28 December 2012)

Jodie....."takes one to know one".

Now, I think I'm going to watch that paint dry over there..............


----------



## VoR (31 December 2012)

OFFS, the fact that someone actually asks 'who is Jodie Marsh' really explains it all, a publicity hungry 'celebrity' (???????) trying to raise her profile by slagging off another, possibly slightly better known yet no more 'relevant' or real 'celebrity', happens all the time and is exactly why the whole 'celebrity culture' as it is known, is so abhorrent!


----------



## Hunters (31 December 2012)

I couldn't care less about either of them. 

I'm sure I'm not alone with these thoughts.


----------



## Goodfella (4 February 2013)

I guess Jodie missed Katie ride the bronco buster on Rachel stevens. Twas a thing of beauty, Katie embarrassed and left Rachel publicly humiliated


----------



## lucindakay (8 February 2013)

to be able to do "proper jumps" you must have good balance and a good outline of flatwork, and even better if you do do dressage..... jodie marsh is really quite stupid!
she failed in body building so lets see how she does in riding
poor horse who has her as a rider!!
i knew kp was bad for the riding industry


----------

